# Danny's beans



## steve johnson (Oct 30, 2015)

Had a go at Danny's beans today tweaked the recipe a bit,can't leave them alone, the quilt will be like a hovercraft tonight:


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 30, 2015)

WOW!  Those look good Steve.  OK!  What was the "tweak"?  I may give it a try.  Those beans and cornbread/tortilla are a Texas staple.  Especially for a young family.  You can feed 2 adults and 2 children 2-3 meals for about £4.00-£5.00.  Add some cheese, and a few fresh veg. on the side like lettuce, tomato, onion, cucumber, chillies and you have a Texas "Feast"!  Glad you liked it!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## steve johnson (Oct 30, 2015)

:yahoo:It was just a couple of teaspoons of pork gravy granules Danny just for depth of flavour, maybe I didn't use enough bacon, it just seemed to be lacking something.not as good as yours Danny but getting there


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Steve.  I'll bet they were as good or better!  The fat content of the smoked streaky makes a difference.  Slow fry it to render the fat.  I know each time I make it they come out a bit different.  For home use I use 8 slices of bacon, when "trying to impress" I use 12-14 depending on how fatty the bacon looks.  Another thing I use is the skin from a smoked gammon joint.  When I bake a smoked gammon joint I don't soak it first and don't try for cracklins.  I then peel off the skin and save it for beans.  No pre-cooking needed, just throw some in.  Remove the skin when beans are done.  Just taste beans before adding salt when using the skin.  WOW!  Does that pump the flavour!

MAN!  Next you are gonna want my "secrets" for making catfish and pike taste as good a cod! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   TIP!  Asda; river cobbler.  It's Veitnamese fresh water catfish.  When get brave enough to try it let me know; I'll tell you how to prepare it.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## steve johnson (Oct 31, 2015)

Tried river cobbler Danny not quite sure about it.I live near hull and Grimsby so we've been spoiled with quality fish usually haddock the cod was sent to the southerners who don't know any better. I'll try anything really, had the Florida platter once alligator, catfish & frogs legs


----------



## wade (Nov 1, 2015)

I must admit that I wasn't that impressed with the River Cobbler either. It was OK but nothing special. The best way I found was with blackened (Cajun) spices and it was also OK in a curry - but either way you ended up masking the flavour of the fish.

What is the secret Danny


----------



## red robbo 69 (Nov 1, 2015)

Wade said:


> I must admit that I wasn't that impressed with the River Cobbler either. It was OK but nothing special. The best way I found was with blackened (Cajun) spices and it was also OK in a curry - but either way you ended up masking the flavour of the fish.
> 
> What is the secret Danny


I did what you did Wade. I also made catfish po' boys. I dredged them in a mix of plain floor, fine cornmeal, cajun spice and salt, fried them off and had them in a baguette with spicy remoulade, salad, tomatoes and hot sauce.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 1, 2015)

OK.  We are hijacking this thread.  I will start a new one and explain.

Danny


----------

